# 91 s10 4 way active



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been building my s10 for 8 years now, and I am finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel. I started on the interior recently. I going with a 4 way active setup, I'm still undecided on a few things like the head unit, and the RCA cables. I'm set on a jl 10w6 for the sub, it's going in the bed and I'm doing a blow through. What I have now;

Dayton rs28f tweeters fiberglassed into the a pillar
Dayton rs52an mid ranges glassed into the kick panels
Dayton rs225 mid basses in the doors
Jl xd 600/6 power front stage
Jl xd 600/1 power sub
Ppi dcx-730 sound processor 

Ill get some pics posted when I get home.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## ross.cottrill (Aug 27, 2011)

should be a nice little project!!


----------



## OldSchoolRF (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking good. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I owned a 93 back in the day... it was my first vehicle. So I will definately be following this. Just this weekend I was actually wondering if I could track my old truck down just to have it again. I miss it. Good luck with the build.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What's taking so long :laugh:


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have a newer s10, but I still love the square body s10s more. I started this when I was in jr high as a father son project, so I had the time to work on it, but my paper route and grass cutting didn't help the funding like it should have. Through highschool and college i made more money and had less time. Im now in a good job making good money so i can afford all the goodies. That and the fact that I have been through 3 different engines, one paint job, and I've had it down to the chassis twice. As I got older my plans have changed and I wanted more and wanted to go farther. Now it's got a 350 with a th400 trans, ford 8.8 rear end, every faster that I can get in stainless I have gotten it, the body is completely shaved, and the interior is going to be a ton of work. 

Here's some other pics,


----------



## thewatusi (Feb 1, 2011)

91dime said:


> Here's some other pics,


Wow, normally I'm impressed when people take out the dash, but this takes it to a whole other level.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol changing the dash was one of the worst things I had to do.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Its about damn time!!!!!!!!!! Looking GREAT! I am doing the same thing with my 81 cj7 Renegade!

Heading down to your neck of the woods in Nov. for a hunting trip!!!! CANT WAIT!

What happened with the art comps/subs??


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey what's up? I don't know I got the urge to try to put a set together myself, I don't have a ton of cash in them so I'm not afraid to change drivers. Im planning on getting the art set for my merkur xr, i will pretty much be able to throw the drivers in the stock locations in it. 

Where are you going hunting at? So your a jeep guy? I'm sure your smart enough to drop a chevy engine in it though right???? Lol


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

My build log on it is on here.....Its not a normal "jeep" Its a restored 81 renegade

My truck caught fire on the highway and melted to the ground so I had a mid life crisis and bought the jeep? I dont know exact dates yet for my trip but my brother and I are going to meet down there early Nov. to visit family and hunt. (maysville/petersburg area).
Trucks looking really good though!!!! (jeep has original straight six....its strong as F$*k)


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll have to look your build up. 

I got an HID kit for my truck, but I don't know if I want to use it because I'll have to mount all this stuff in my engine compartment. I was going to return it but thy charge a 25% restocking fee.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm looking at head units, I have a few I'm considering. I like my alpine I have in my car, so I'm looking at a 9886 marine, or a cda-117, I've also tossed around the idea of getting a nakimichi cd-500. Any opinions?


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Dbl post sorry


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Interesting approach with the door pods.

Out of curiosity, why not place the sub between bucket seats in the cab instead of cutting through the cab/bed? I could understand if you were running a pair of 15s or something along those lines, but that seems like a lot of extra work for a single 10". Or is that the point? :thinking:


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I've been asked that a few times. Your exactly right, I want to do something different. I've never herd or seen one in person. 

Also I'm weighing my options on rcas, Im between making them or buying them. What do you think will have a better outcome? I am confident in my soldering abilities.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Very nice!
Looking forward !

D.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

My amps arrived!


----------



## audiofreak00 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice wrk. Are you using a bed cover?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Subscribed!

I'd love to see more photos of your glass work.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah I'm going with a Sts flush mount. There real nice. My fuel cell and battery box are going in my bed also. 

I havent done a ton of glass work to be honest. My first attempt was in my nova, it turned out ok but needed work. 



















Here's a sub box I glassed for my 96 s10












Here's a fan shroud for my 91 I made



















Center console gauge cluster and radio trim panel














































I have a ton to learn. There are guys on here that could glass circles around me I'm sure.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Honestly, maybe some guys could glass circles around you. BUT, you do
take it to the next level and use a pretty difficult method by using paint
as your covering. That show EVERY little flaw, something YOU have to 
look at and I'm sure (based on your work) that you don't like to look at
pits or waves in your filler coat. Shows pride, to me that goes farther 
than skill! The skill is coming to you with every job you do, I see very
little wrong with what you have done. I'm only looking at photo's that
you want to show, everyone has area's where they wish somethings 
were different. IMHO, I think your doing great work! KEEP IT UP!

CHEERS,
Scott


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Honestly, maybe some guys could glass circles around you. BUT, you do
> take it to the next level and use a pretty difficult method by using paint
> as your covering. That show EVERY little flaw, something YOU have to
> look at and I'm sure (based on your work) that you don't like to look at
> ...


X2!!


----------



## eighty5iv (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice. My neighbor would love to see this build and I plan on showing him this weekend when Im sure we both will be working on our cars and drinking. Keep up the work.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys that means alot!! I'm never happy with my work, I always have something that sticks out and bothers me. I like to think that I got to learn somehow, and the best way to learn is by trial and error lol. The reason I painted my nova box is because I didnt feel confident enough to vinyl it. My s10 box was a complete experiment that has it's fair share of flaws but doent look too terrible in the end lol. I'm hoping my this project is better than the rest lol!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Not too far off subject but do u have any more pics of the Nova?


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

This car is my dd, so I didn't go overkill on it. I just wanted some sort of stereo in it.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

eighty5iv said:


> Very nice. My neighbor would love to see this build and I plan on showing him this weekend when Im sure we both will be working on our cars and drinking. Keep up the work.


 

Is your neighbor an s10 fan?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. I love cars like that. I actually debated looking for a Ford Festiva for a while. I like "odd" cars that people wouldn't normally put that much time and effort into if that makes sense. What year model is it?


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

It's an 87, but it's got alot of parts from an 88 nova now. The transmission went out in January, so I found another nova with less miles than mine, and it was a 5 speed. So I swapped the engine, trans, manual steering rack, and the manual windows into my car. Averages 38 mpg. I'm exactly like you are. I love odd cars that no one else likes. I looked for a festiva for awhile and could come across any that were descent. I was on the fence with a few geos, but the 3 cyl wasn't cutting it for me. 

I ran into one of my friends about a year ago in a merkur xr that he just got. I never saw or even herd of one prior to that. After seeing it, and him telling me its a turbocharged 2.3 5 speed rwd I was in love lol. I made sure I got first dibbs on it when he sold it. About 6 months later it blew a head gasket and he wanted it gone. 400$ and it was in my driveway. 

This is mine,









A better picture of one, not mine but identical to mine,


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

That Mercury is badass too lol. I like your choice of vehicles. Not your everyday cars. Nice work. Love the S10 too, I miss my 93.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol, you guys are to cars like hipsters punks are to vintage clothing! Too funny! 

Bet y'all would've loved my 94 Dodge caravan with wood grain on the sides!


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

nice work. keep it up!


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Fricasseekid said:


> Lol, you guys are to cars like hipsters punks are to vintage clothing! Too funny!
> 
> Bet y'all would've loved my 94 Dodge caravan with wood grain on the sides!


Lol I'd love to have one of those 90s caravans with the turbo and a 5 speed trams. I would deff buy one if I could find one. 

Thanks burn out! 

I got my HID rectifier box mounted today. 

I'm looking at a double din touchscreen. I don't need gps. Any recomendations?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Is that Merker (sp?) Scorpio? So 80s...


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

It's an xr4ti. Its an 88 lol. I'm a big fan of 80s styling.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

91dime said:


> I'm looking at a double din touchscreen. I don't need gps. Any recomendations?


I have a clarion nx409 deck thats on the cheap...EXCELLENT condition! The nav is a little quirky (according to my wife? It still gets you where your going, she just has a hard time with the voice but its also off the deck power?) but its a really nice sounding deck no question! I have the ipod vid cable and even the BT unit that goes with it. I can give a great deal on it if your interested?


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmm that's tempting. I was looking at it on Crutchfield. We've talked about radios before and I'm pretty sure we want the same thing out of them. Does it have a sub output.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Fricasseekid said:


> Lol, you guys are to cars like hipsters punks are to vintage clothing! Too funny!
> 
> Bet y'all would've loved my 94 Dodge caravan with wood grain on the sides!


I wouldn't go that far lol. I just like cars that are simple to work on and that are affordable.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

91dime said:


> Hmmm that's tempting. I was looking at it on Crutchfield. We've talked about radios before and I'm pretty sure we want the same thing out of them. Does it have a sub output.


Yup, front, rear, and sub. Has 3.5mm aux in, rca aux in, usb in, eq, the usual xovers, etc......


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

How soon are you planning on getting rid of it? Are there any scratches or scuffs on it?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

91dime said:


> How soon are you planning on getting rid of it? Are there any scratches or scuffs on it?


Its in mint condition, not a scratch or scuff to be found! I can take it out of my wifes car at any point? She doesnt use it enough to justify it and she likes to use her phone for nav because she knows how to use it better. I actually really like the clarion nav system (I know you dont care about the nav...) and she doesnt use the ipod (I do though  so that will be missed.... We never even setup the BT yet....I started to put it in (ran wires) but never set up the module anywhere..... 

$325 shipped for the NX409, BLT370 bluetooth unit, and the ipod video/audio cable!!!


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Tempting... At this moment the funding isnt there because of other bills but keep me in mind. Ill be able to in the near future. 


Pic, you won't like this news, I went and looked at a gti today. Im thinking in spring I will either have a new gti in my driveway, or the new golf R depending on how I like it.


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

damn nice work man


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## XaznKewLguyX (Sep 5, 2007)

looking good so far.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Fricasseekid said:


> Lol, you guys are to cars like hipsters punks are to vintage clothing! Too funny!
> 
> Bet y'all would've loved my 94 Dodge caravan with wood grain on the sides!


I always thought it would be fun to find a woody caravan AWD and swap in a Turbo 2.2 motor (of around 400hp) and go hunt Mustangs.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

My (technically) first car was an '87 Nova hatchback I got from my dad. I sold it for a huge profit to buy my first Bug, tho. My 3rd car was a '91 S10...I still want another one.

Good looking work. You on S10forums?
Truck looks familiar.
Jay


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I had a 91' S10. It was a good truck. I wish I would've had the 4.3 instead of the 2.8 though. 

My favorite ride was my 85' F250 single cab with a 351 Windsor and four speed with granny gear. In 4 low and 1st gear I was tacked out at 4700 RPM @ less than 2 mph. That thing could pull down a cedar tree.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> I always thought it would be fun to find a woody caravan AWD and swap in a Turbo 2.2 motor (of around 400hp) and go hunt Mustangs.
> 
> Jay


You've been watching way too much TopGear


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> I always thought it would be fun to find a woody caravan AWD and swap in a Turbo 2.2 motor (of around 400hp) and go hunt Mustangs.
> 
> Jay


I've always felt the same way about a 4wd Astrovan. Except I'd like to turbo the 4.3 like a grand national and jack it up on 35s. I'd paint it like the scooby doo van and call it the Mystery Mudder!


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> My (technically) first car was an '87 Nova hatchback I got from my dad. I sold it for a huge profit to buy my first Bug, tho. My 3rd car was a '91 S10...I still want another one.
> 
> Good looking work. You on S10forums?
> Truck looks familiar.
> Jay



Yeah I'm on s10 forum. I have a build thread on there for this truck. Older s10s are getting harder to come by around here. 

Not being a smart ass Fricasseekid, but grand nationals had 3.8s, I should know because I bought a 3.8 to put in this truck, but a 350 was the best bang for the buck. 

I'm going to make my own rcas. Whatdo you guys think of this cable,
Low Noise Microphone Cable 1 ft.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

91dime said:


> Yeah I'm on s10 forum. I have a build thread on there for this truck. Older s10s are getting harder to come by around here.
> 
> Not being a smart ass Fricasseekid, but grand nationals had 3.8s, I should know because I bought a 3.8 to put in this truck, but a 350 was the best bang for the buck.
> 
> ...


Yeah, guess your right. I knew a guy that had one with a 4.3, was far from stock. 

Cyclone then?


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Well they put the turbocharged 4.3 in gmc cyclones and typhoons. Its an easy one to get mixed up. Those gmcs are mustang killers.


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Yup, Turbo 4.3L in the Syclones and Typhoons. Ask me how I know 




















Turbo 3.8L in the Grand Nationals, GNX's, Turbo Regals and the 1989 Turbo Trans Am. 

Back in the pre-production days of the Syclone, GM made 1 prototype with the Buick Turbo 3.8L. It required too much firewall modification to make it fit, therefore they made the switch to the already available 4.3L for future prototypes and then the production run.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Your a lucky guy!!! That's one of the next vehicles I'll be buying. Got any more pics or a link with more info??


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

91dime said:


> Your a lucky guy!!! That's one of the next vehicles I'll be buying. Got any more pics or a link with more info??


Everything you would ever want to know:
SyTy/SGT Forums
Sportmachines.com


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

What about your truck itself? Any info or links?


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

91dime said:


> What about your truck itself? Any info or links?


Not really sure what you're looking for.

It's truck #2517 of #2998. Mostly stock, only a few minor mods plus the stereo system & wheels.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I mean like details of the truck, or a link to a build thread.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Bringing this back from the dead. I've gotten some work done since my last post. 

Started glassing my kicks for my midranges




























One of my door handle bezels 




























I'll glass that tweeter mounting ring to the bezel. 

I'm going to order my speaker wire and rcas. From what I've gathered Rcas are rcas as long as they are twisted. I think I'm going with monster rcas I found for cheap. 

I'm not sure what kind of head unit to go with. I was a dd that's pretty bare bones. I don't need navi and all that bs. Ive looked at some lower line clarions, sonys, pioneers and jvcs. I don't want one with a front USB. 

I'm also researching on how to build a sub box out of wood. I've never done it.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I got some amps too. 

Jl xd 600/6 , 600/1


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I got the tweeter mounted on the passenger side bezel.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Sanded my kicks down and put a thick gelcoat on them.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Glassed the door handle bezel.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Got the bezel pretty close, I have a little more sanding to do.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Started on the passenger side door panel today. Planning on laying some glass down tonight.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, some good fabrication going on here. I am liking that console, and the door panels as well. Also got to give major props to the engine swap and body work!


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah that engine is a tight squeeze in there. I replaced my bulkhead panel on my bed and got my blow through hole cut out. 




























Replaced both lower corners and started fitting the roll pan up. 




















Hids finished up


















Exhaust tacked up


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I got my hids working. 



















Started glassing the door panel too.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Subscribed! Nice work indeed on the s dime. I've always liked that body style and see it as one of the best to mod.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Maybe I missed it but are you lowering your S-10? I had lowered mine with belltech drop spindles and coils in front with Posie mono leafs and blocks in the rear with a C-notch for clearance. It was really low; by the time I had wheels and tires it was dropped nearly 5 inches. 
So far it looks great! How did you shave the body line? Did you metal fab it or fill it with Bondo? I like your lower doors. On my 91 Sonoma I used a piece of MDF covered in oem carpet to replace the map pocket and create the speaker baffle. This was nearly 13 years ago. I sure do miss that truck.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't think I said if I was or not. I originally decided on lowering it 2" in the front with spindles, and 3" in the rear with springs. After I got my wheels and say it on the ground with some weight in it here's how it sat. 














































That's not low enough IMO. So I bought 2" front springs and 2" iron blocks for the rear. Sounds like you did a lot of work to yours doing a c notch. I hope it's not that close for me lol. How much Clarence did you end up with?

For my body lines I tried welding them up with some metal strips I had. It was more work than it was worth. I got a filler called all metal, it's a metal based filler, I was told you can drill and tap it. 

I figured i could seal the door off and use the airspace in the door for the driver. I'm thinking about making aluminum filler panels I can use to cover all the holes in the door, and sound deaden over it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I would be curious to hear your review about that All Metal filler, about to start some work on the old Corolla and it needs some patching done.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

A lot of guys I worked with in the auto body field recommended me use it for that application. It's tough stuff, if you don't knock it down right before it completely hardens then you'll have a tough time sanding it down. 

USC All-Metal Premium Aluminum Filled Auto Body Filler

That's what I used.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

@91Dime-
I can't remember off the top of my head but I think I had about 3" of clearance total. I could still bottom the axle out but just barely. I had the frame notched with the intention of bagging it. However, I didn't want it to drag frame in the event I had a tire blowout or bag failure. I never ended up bagging it though. Shortly after I had gotten all the components some ******* pulled out in front of me and I t-boned him. It just wasn't the same after so I sold it. I would love to have another one but an extended cab this time.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I have some friends who have bagged their trucks, but I still prefer a static drop over bags. Was your truck a v6? That sucks it got totaled. For an audio standpoint I wish I ha a extended cab, but I just don't like how they look. Doesn't seem as "sporty" as a regular cab lol.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

91dime said:


> I have some friends who have bagged their trucks, but I still prefer a static drop over bags. Was your truck a v6? That sucks it got totaled. For an audio standpoint I wish I ha a extended cab, but I just don't like how they look. Doesn't seem as "sporty" as a regular cab lol.


Mine was the 4.3L v6 with auto. It was an SLE, bright red with charcoal interior. I actually didn't total it. It totalled the brand new Civic I hit! After it came out of the body shop it just wasn't the same. It's a long story and I've already jacked your thread. I'm gonna follow your build because you have a cool truck. Best wishes on the build! Nice work so far.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Your not jacking my thread at all man. I never mind hearing a good s10 story lol. That's a shame that happened to your truck. Thanks! I'll keep the progress going. I'm working midnights so when I get home I'd like to get some more glass layed down.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

I wanted to know what thing is that used here? It look so much easier then fibreglassing....


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

That's expandable spray foam, like the stuff you would use to seal a crack in your house. I use a hacksaw blade to rough it in, then I use 80grit to get the shape I want. After that I glass over in. 










I lay some foil down over the foam to make it easier to pull the foam out after its glassed. The only reason I use it is because I couldn't get the shape I wanted with spandex.


----------



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

91dime, 
Do you have any pictures of the install in the XR4Ti?


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't started on the Merkur yet. I'm going to build it after this truck is done. What about your Xr?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I was looking through some old stuff when I went back to TX this weekend and happened to stumble upon a pic of my old truck! I thought you might like to see it. That old truckk brought back some memories...I might start looking for another one! Your build has inspired me!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

jonnyanalog said:


> I was looking through some old stuff when I went back to TX this weekend and happened to stumble upon a pic of my old truck! I thought you might like to see it. That old truckk brought back some memories...I might start looking for another one! Your build has inspired me!


Wow Jon, seeing that picture reminds me of my Bagged Mazda B2200 extended cab from when I was a young punk!! haha Nice


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice!!! It looks so clean! What years did you have that truck? Are those billet specialties wheels? Any more pics? You got to get one now lol.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I owned the truck from 1996-2001. The wheels were Centerline Sabres 17X7" on a 205-40-17 BFG EuroRadials. In hindsight I wish I had put fatter tires on, I bent the crap out of those wheels easily.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Was that picture before or after the encounter with the civic? I'm going to re wire my Merkur, and I've been looking for some sort of program I could lay it all out with. What do you use to make electrical diagrams?


----------



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

91dime said:


> I haven't started on the Merkur yet. I'm going to build it after this truck is done. What about your Xr?


I had replied early this morning, but I guess since it had an image in it, it required moderator approval, which obviously hadn't taken place yet. 

Anyway, I haven't really done much to it at the moment. I have a set of MBQ RKC113s in the dash (with a makeshift sealed enclosure) running off the Pioneer P5000UB as well as a 6.5" Bazooka running off the deck. It was just something temporary to get some sound in the car. 

I am going to move the RKC113s to the kick panels eventually and make a sub enclosure in the rear corner with an 8" or 10", but not sure if it will be side or down firing. All will be running off a Soundstream Lil Wonder 4. I may out something in the doors, but that's a bit more work than I want to tackle. I am trying to keep it somewhat light for autocross and open track use.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

91dime said:


> Was that picture before or after the encounter with the civic? I'm going to re wire my Merkur, and I've been looking for some sort of program I could lay it all out with. What do you use to make electrical diagrams?


That pic was from before. I use Adobe illustrator to create the lines and PhotoShop to add in the pics. It's not very technical, less of a diagram and more of an illustration.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

WhiteLX said:


> I had replied early this morning, but I guess since it had an image in it, it required moderator approval, which obviously hadn't taken place yet.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't really done much to it at the moment. I have a set of MBQ RKC113s in the dash (with a makeshift sealed enclosure) running off the Pioneer P5000UB as well as a 6.5" Bazooka running off the deck. It was just something temporary to get some sound in the car.
> 
> I am going to move the RKC113s to the kick panels eventually and make a sub enclosure in the rear corner with an 8" or 10", but not sure if it will be side or down firing. All will be running off a Soundstream Lil Wonder 4. I may out something in the doors, but that's a bit more work than I want to tackle. I am trying to keep it somewhat light for autocross and open track use.



You should start up a build thread. I'd like to see some pics. Dont they have a 4" in the dash and a 6x9" in the door? I haven't even tore into mine yet. It sounds like your going more in depth than mine. I'm planning a passive 2 way set powered by an amp and a 8" or 10" in the back corner. Are you going to fiberglass a sub box? That's most likely what I'll do. 

Im more concerned with performance over sound like you are. I'd like to have a nice open track car. I can't wait to tear into the 2.3, there's so much potential with it. I have huge plans for mine. I'd like to see some pics of your.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> That pic was from before. I use Adobe illustrator to create the lines and PhotoShop to add in the pics. It's not very technical, less of a diagram and more of an illustration.


I googled it and found some free programs.


----------



## WhiteLX (Jan 25, 2010)

91dime said:


> You should start up a build thread. I'd like to see some pics. Dont they have a 4" in the dash and a 6x9" in the door? I haven't even tore into mine yet. It sounds like your going more in depth than mine. I'm planning a passive 2 way set powered by an amp and a 8" or 10" in the back corner. Are you going to fiberglass a sub box? That's most likely what I'll do.
> 
> Im more concerned with performance over sound like you are. I'd like to have a nice open track car. I can't wait to tear into the 2.3, there's so much potential with it. I have huge plans for mine. I'd like to see some pics of your.


I'll start one once I tear into it. I have a lot of other things to do with the car. I have two other projects going on as well. The early XR4Tis had euro 5" speakers in the front and rear. On later XRs they replaced the 5" adapter in the dash with a 5x7 adapter, but kept the 5" in the rear. The 5x7 adapter plate is a direct replacement for the 5" adapter. The XR never had door speakers, although some people did stick 6x9s in the rear hatch cover.

Euro 5" speakers are hard to find these days, Polk used to make some. The 5.25" speakers are too big to fit in the 5" adapters (I used the 5x7 adapters and made a hardboard adapter). 4" speakers will kind of fit, but will have a gap all the way around.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know what I'll do with my Xr then? I was hoping to be able to just bolt a 2 way component set in and be done with it? But I guess nothing is ever that easy lol. 

Little bit of an update. I got my brakes bled, and my exhaust tacked up. 










Smooth gate skin, hhr tail lights 





























Passenger side door panel,



















Got everything for my rcas,


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I got my hu. Now I have to figure out how to mount it.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Finished my rcas










Got the head unit mounted, sill have a lot of work to do though.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

91dime said:


> It's an 87, but it's got alot of parts from an 88 nova now. The transmission went out in January, so I found another nova with less miles than mine, and it was a 5 speed. So I swapped the engine, trans, manual steering rack, and the manual windows into my car. Averages 38 mpg. I'm exactly like you are. I love odd cars that no one else likes. I looked for a festiva for awhile and could come across any that were descent. I was on the fence with a few geos, but the 3 cyl wasn't cutting it for me.
> 
> I ran into one of my friends about a year ago in a merkur xr that he just got. I never saw or even herd of one prior to that. After seeing it, and him telling me its a turbocharged 2.3 5 speed rwd I was in love lol. I made sure I got first dibbs on it when he sold it. About 6 months later it blew a head gasket and he wanted it gone. 400$ and it was in my driveway.
> 
> ...


That's a Ford Sierra in europe.. The Rs Cosworth and RS500 are some beauties...


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of those.


----------

